# Como hacer que suene el claxon del carro con una alarma comercial



## madea (Feb 8, 2009)

bueno primero que nada saludos
quisiera saber si se puede conectar una alarma comercial (no de agencia) al claxon de mi carro 
le instale una alarma a mi carro pero no me gusta como suena la sirena que venia con la alarma asi que quiero conectarla al claxon ya intente con un relay pero no pude les explico como lo conecte el cable que sale de la alarma y va ala sirena (pulsos positivos) lo conecte al relay para energizar la bobina (pata 85 del relay ) y pata 86 del relay a tierra (chasis del carro) la pata 87 del relay lo conecte a tierra (chasis del carro) y la pata 30 al negativo del claxon al activar y desactivar la alarma lo unico que paso es que el relay si abre y cierra (el tipico "tic" "tic" "tic"delos relay)  pero no suena el claxon cheque los cables del claxon con el multimetro y necesita tierra para que suene el claxon pense que asi funcionaria pero creo que los pulsos de la alarma son muy rapidos y se abre y cierra muy rapido el relay ycreo que por eso no suena el claxon si alguien podria ayudarme se lo agradeceria mucho gracias 
saludos desde saltillo coahuila.


----------



## elmo2 (Feb 10, 2009)

en este link encontre una muy util recomendacion:

http://www.the12volt.com/carsecurity/page3.asp

"asegurate de que el claxon funciona sin tener las llaves en el auto"...

yo te recomiendo que tambien revises si tu alarma tiene otro puerto de salida y conectes a ese el claxon...

saludos...


----------



## madea (Feb 11, 2009)

gracias por el comentario 
el claxon si prende sin la llave puesta y ya he buscado en 12volt y no viene de todos modos muchas gracias por responder a ver si alguien me puede ayudar
y como que otro puerto de salida? otro canal? 

saludos desde saltillo coahuila


----------



## elmo2 (Feb 11, 2009)

otro puerto de salida, por ejemplo, donde se conectan las luces...

lo otro es que consigas un circuito "latch", un circuito que se queda encendido al recibir señal y no se apaga hasta que reciba otro tipo de señal, o que permanece encendido un tiempo despues de dejar de recibir señal...

verificaste que al claxon le llegan los 12v sin la llave puesta?

lo pregunto porque por seguridad no debe haber ningun circuito vivo, pues podria provocar que se incendie el vehiculo o que se descargue la bateria...

en los autos que yo conozco los claxon siempre traian una sola terminal, a la que se le ponian 12v para que funcionaran, la otra terminal estaba conectada al cuerpo del calxon que se instalaba en el chasis del auto...

espero que te sirvan mis comentarios...

saludos...


----------



## madea (Feb 11, 2009)

si tiene puerto para las luces y al activar y desactivar la alarma prenden varias veces la luces ahi  se podria conectar el claxon junto con las luces porque las luces si las tengo conectadas ala alarma o donde conseguiria un circuito latch y como se conecta 
al claxon si le llegan los 12 volts sin la llave puesta lo cheque con el multimetro y al accionar el claxon sin la llave puesta si suena (lo que hace es cerrar el circuito al conectarse a tierra )asi viene de agencia 
gracias por responder a mis preguntas se agradece la ayuda

saludos desde saltillo coahuila


----------



## bofocastillo (Feb 11, 2009)

Qué marca y modelo es tu auto?


----------



## madea (Feb 12, 2009)

es  un chevy c2 2008

saludos


----------



## bofocastillo (Feb 12, 2009)

Según yo esos Chevy no traen AirBag, verdad?

Entonces intenta ponerle un relevador con resistencia (12V, 40A). Así se llaman, relevador con resistencia (003510567 de Hella). Terminal 85 a la salida de la alarma, 86 a tierra; 30 al cable negro (o café, negativo pues) del claxon y 87 a tierra del circuito.

Si dices que ya revisaste que los pulsos que salen de la alarma son positivos, entonces sólo revisa continuidad a la salida del relevador, es decir, que en realidad esté haciendo la conmutación física y no sólo el "click".

Saludos


----------



## madea (Feb 17, 2009)

no se cual sea el airbag pero voy a conseguir el relevador con resistencia 
una pregunta no es igual que los otros relevadores, fisicamente en que se diferencia ala hora de comprar uno con resistencia de uno normal
y voy a checar lo de la continuidad en el relevador 
gracias 


saludos


----------



## JGR (Feb 4, 2013)

Hola a todos, miren yo tambien andava en busca de como hacer que sonara el claxon con una alarma comercial y encontre que si se puede con un relevador y hay les van los pasos yo los hice y si me funciono

      Relevador con Resistencia (12V-40Amps) Es de color negro y trae como sujetarlo
  Terminal 30- Al positivo de la Bateria del carro.
  Terminal 86- A tierra, negativo de la bateria o al chasis.
  Terminal 85- Al positivo de la sirena de la alarma.
  Terminal 87- Al positivo del claxon.
  Terminal 87- Queda sin conectar.

     Ojo este relevador trae 5 terminales las cuales utilise 4 para que funcionara el claxon con 
           la alarma comercial, una de las Terminales 87- sale corriente directa y la otra con el 
           click del relevador y esa es la que use para el claxon. 


          YO LO INSTALE EN UNA LOBO 1998 Y SI ME FUNCIONO MUY BIEN, LES DEJO EL TIP 
           PARA QUE HAGAN LA PRUEBA, DE ANTEMANO UN SALUDO A TODOS Y ESPERO 
           LES SIRVA MI EXPERIENCIA


----------



## ZYBORSCODE21 (Feb 12, 2013)

lo acabo de hacer el dia de ayer solo que difiero en varios puntos, existe un canal 4 en la alarma que al activarse la alarma emite pulsos negativos, creo k es un cable de color rosa, solo lo pegue a la pata negatica del relay original del claxon y listo


----------



## tk99 (Oct 10, 2013)

JGR dijo:


> Hola a todos, miren yo tambien andava en busca de como hacer que sonara el claxon con una alarma comercial y encontre que si se puede con un relevador y hay les van los pasos yo los hice y si me funciono
> 
> Relevador con Resistencia (12V-40Amps) Es de color negro y trae como sujetarlo
> Terminal 30- Al positivo de la Bateria del carro.
> ...



Con la modificación que hiciste, también sonaban los pitidos cortos, me refiero a los que se escuchan al abrir o cerrar las puertas, ya que muchos dicen que no. 
Pregunto esto porque yo le he activado el "cortacorriente" a la unidad de la alarma, y cuando hace un pitido, hay que desactivarla si no se apaga el auto. Imagínate, no sabría a que hora picarle ya que no lo oiría ¿Me explico?


----------

